# what are these 3 cichlids?



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

dear folks

what are these 3 cichlids?

http://imageshack.us/g/849/img1228g.jpg/

thanks


----------



## alanastar (Mar 6, 2006)

ch44 x nyererei maybe , certainly looks like a mix of strains tho :thumb:


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hi folks

better pictures below

http://imageshack.us/g/62/img1246h.jpg/

what are they?

thanks


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Duplicate postings in the Unidentified section.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

hi
Those are hybrids between P.nyererrei and sp 44
xris


----------

